# Sparrow - There Will Be No Day 12



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That darling little sparrow that I sent pictures and video of
yesterday evening was in its last moments when I went to
do the first feeding this morning. I picked it up to give fluids, 
in the hope I could bring it back, but it died in my hand within 
seconds. I'm just sick over this as the little one was doing 
so well and seemed perfectly fine last night.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG.......so sorry. I was so enjoying the pictures and it looked like it was growing leaps and bounds. Any idea what happened? I know it breaks your heart to loose one but you save SO MANY and in spite of everything, we can't save all of them. At least he passed in a warm place in the home of a person with a warm and BIG heart.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Terry; I know how you feel*

Im sorry to hear that you lost the sparrow, it happens to me when my 2nd 06 squab died after hours of laying on my stomach... I thought that s/he is still sleeping but when I move to get up a little bit s/he just roll on the side and almost fall (got attack by another old cock)...You know sometimes I dont understand if they meant to be for us or just letting us experience those things in life to be tough and ready for the next bird, just cant stand losing a bird family...

Oliver


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry Terry. 
A death is always hard to digest, but even harder when you least expect it.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I don't know what happened. The other little sparrows still seem fine today. Such a sad thing ..

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- You have my most sincere condolences.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry - you put so much effort into this little bird - you couldn't have tried 
any harder!
At least you tried.

Tania


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm So Sorry! Shocks Are Always Worse - So Unexpected! 

A Warm Hug!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

So sorry to hear such terrible, unexpected news....Good luck with the others...

Linda


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

You gave it all your best shot terry but things dont always work out im so sorry this little sparrow has passed over and right in your hands i know how hard it is when its right on your hands poor thing but you did good to it and gave it another chance in lifE.

Prayers out for you and all the work with all the little birds you get.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this, unexpected deaths are always so hard. It sends an immediate shock wave and just makes you feel so knocked down. Sending good thoughts and a BIG hug your way.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Terry,
I am so sorry. All of your hard work was not wasted. That little bird was so well cared for and loved. I wish I had an answer for you. That baby looked like he was doing just fine.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again to all who have so kindly responded. I'm doing OK, not good, but OK with the loss. I did try my best, and it just didn't work out. Now I just have to keep going with the others and hope for a much better and happier outcome.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry Terry. It never gets easier to loose a little one, it is just a terrible experience. Best of luck with all your other rescues.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm oh so sorry you lost the lil one I wish I could say more but I'm all choked up over his/her loss...again, I'm sorry.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Very sorry about your loss, Terry. 

This was what I meant in the other thread about babies taken in, who looked as if they were doing well and then passed on suddenly. Shocks like this is really hard!

Sending positive thoughts to you and your other rescues.

Suzanna


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Reti, Pete, and Suzanna .. it truly was a shock to see how near death the little one was this morning and then to have it die before I could even attempt to do anything to save it .. most likely that would have been a futile effort, but I would have liked the chance to try.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Terry, I am so sorry for your loss! What a shock it must have been since he was progressing and growing so well. He was so tiny when you started, it was only through your experience and care that he lived as long as he did.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Terri .. I'm very sad about the loss of this little one .. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Sorry to be late in responding here, but I'm terribly sad for you that the little sparrow died He was doing so well it seemed, it's so strange how they can seem fine one minute, and dead the next.

I know you felt a personal connection to this little bird and I'm really sorry it didn't end well. You did absolutely all you could.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My condolensces to you. I always hate to see a bird die. Now that I've gotten so into pigeons, every time I see one that has died as a result of being attacked, I'm truly saddened by it. All I can do when that happens is find a nice quiet place to bury them where their bodies won't be disturbed.


----------

